# Looking for Players for Online AIM game



## Dunjin Massah (Jan 11, 2003)

I've found the chances of finding a player in my area who can make our games are slim to none, so to hell with that idea. I'm going to run an onlime game using AIM.

Private AIM chatrooms have a built in program for rolling dice that you can control with commands. //roll-dice1-sides20, for example, will roll a d20.

Anyway, I need 3E players who are not munckins, like to roleplay, and have an open schedule on weekdays in the evening and night (central time). No exact days or times have been decided, but we've got a general idea of when we can play.

If you're interested, contact me via AIM for my information. Screen name: dunjinmassah


----------



## The Cavalier16 (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey, I'm willing to play. I'm BRAND NEW to the game though, but I really want to play... and I live in center of hell, MI (aka White Cloud. "White what?!? Where is that?" EXACTLY). I'm used to 2nd edition rules (even though I'm having some trouble with that), but I'm up for whatever. Where about can I find this AIM chat room with the dice rolling program?


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 20, 2003)

Yo. I'm interested. I've been a regular player in a game for about 5 years, but I've never played in a game like this. hat dice-rolling program sounds nifty. 

I'll see if I can contact you tonight Dunjin Massah.


----------



## DM with a vengence (Jan 23, 2003)

I would like to play.  It would be a relief not DMing for once.  I'm free every night but Wednesdays.
AIM zarkology1


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 28, 2003)

if you guys havent started yet i would like to play
AIM: Curran913


----------

